# 270 ex ii or 430 exii for vacation



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 24, 2013)

I am going to disney with my 5d. I have a 600 ex and want a lighter speedlite for portraits on the trip. Just torn because the 270 is small and seems like it will cover with my 24-70 ii. I do like the extra power of the 430 for fighting the outdoor lighting also but double the batteries and much larger. Anyone use the 270 in a similar situation and was happy or should i just lug the 430?


----------



## Kristofgss (May 10, 2013)

I would go for the 430 because it does HSS. If you take the 270, the shutter speed won't go below 1/200 which will be too slow to stop action. (but yes, I get your point as I also dearly love the 270 for its pocketability, just remember turn it off when stopping action and when there is a lot of light as otherwise you end up with very bright pictures ;D)


----------



## Vossie (May 10, 2013)

How about the 90EX? I've read that, when controlled from the camera's menu's, it has quite interesting functionality, such as acting as a flash trigger. It's very cheap and compact and may be useful as a small fill flash. I do not have personal experience with the 90EX, but would be interested to hear from people who have.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 10, 2013)

Anything below a 430 is just a toy really. 430 is a great head, with linked zoom, sensor crop detection, 2nd curtain, hss, flash modelling preview etc.

BUT!!!

If you are willing to carry a 430EX is it really that much of a difference in carrying the gun you already have? The 600?

Why not expand rather than augment your kit? It's not like the 430EX is much use to you in a system with the 600 (i.e you can't do multi off camera flash mixing radio and E-TTL wireless)

I would take the 600, and spend the flashgun money on a video monopod (manfrotto 680B or similar) as the pivot foot will be great for panning shots with slow shutter as the family pass on the roller coaster. Or plug a gap in your lens range.

Just seems excessive.


----------



## jdramirez (May 10, 2013)

Flash shooting directly at your subject is awful, and bouncing light from above gives racoon eyes. Get the 430 ex and bounce the light from side walls and you will be much happier with the results. Much happier.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 10, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Flash shooting directly at your subject is awful, and bouncing light from above gives racoon eyes. Get the 430 ex and bounce the light from side walls and you will be much happier with the results. Much happier.



See the thing about bouncing it is hard since some of the shots are in wide open areas like a restaurant or indoor character shots at disney where they are not near a wall and your limited. I am going to a crowded disney for the 4th and any flash would be fine since its just the kids and mickey or whatever. I would love to bring my 600 and spend thh money on another but the 270 seems to offer a small travel flash that will give light for a quick candid. Still considering the 430. Now if canon put out a 430 with rt by then I would have just grabbed one of them.


----------



## knkedlaya (May 10, 2013)

Visited Singapore last week. Used 270EX for fill flash many times. The power was just not enough outdoor. Flash power is not at all enough if you think of bouncing. Always felt need of higher end flash. 

Naveena


----------



## bseitz234 (May 10, 2013)

I will say that I've not used anything below the 430, but I think for $203 right now on the refurb store a 430 is a steal. Great value. And I've never had any issue carrying it, and I do find it noticeably smaller and lighter than my 580, and especially if you're already bringing a 5d sized camera with a 24-70, I don't think the 430 would be the straw that breaks your back...

Have fun! I've been wanting to get back to disney for a while now...


----------



## RC (May 10, 2013)

Yip, where's that RT replacement for the 430? If it where I, the 430 or 600 with a Stofen.


----------



## bseitz234 (May 10, 2013)

RC said:


> with a Stofen.



why? for outdoor shots, it's not like the flash is going to bounce off of anything... a sto-fen would just cost you flash power.


----------



## RC (May 10, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > with a Stofen.
> ...



People shots, fill flash, softening, don't see how your going to be able to us a bounce flash much if at all at Disneyland. 

I'd also use manual and dial it down a bit too for close-ups


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (May 10, 2013)

You could do a lot worse thsn the 320ex, perfect size and power for what you need and a built in video light to boot!!


----------



## RLPhoto (May 10, 2013)

430II because the recycle time on the 270II is ridiculous.


----------



## Rocky (May 10, 2013)

Just bring your 600 rt. use the money to get another good camera bag that will just carry what you will bring.


----------



## SithTracy (May 10, 2013)

If you are looking to leave your expensive gear at home with the 600, a Yongnuo YN568EX might fit the bill. Read some good reviews on them, have yet to try. I do have both the 600 and the 430 though. May try a Yongnuo for some off camera stuff, but what I read is that it is a decent option for on camera as well and does HSS.


----------



## Pi (May 10, 2013)

The 270 would be OK. It is only 2/3 stop below the 430; and in most cases, flashes do not fire at 100% anyway. In poor light, it works well as a fill light, no bounce. Canon refurbished has the 270 sometimes.


----------



## bseitz234 (May 10, 2013)

RC said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > RC said:
> ...



That's the point. the sto-fen Omni Bounce is exactly that: it simulates a bare-bulb effect, throwing light everywhere, so it bounces off of every available surface. It's not a softbox, and the apparent flash head size is the same, so you'll still get the same shadows you'd get without it. You're just throwing light in other directions that will be wasted instead of landing on your subject. Might as well not use it and just use a bare flash head. Or, get something like a Lumiquest softbox that goes onto the flash head and softens the light, if that's your goal.


----------



## RC (May 10, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > bseitz234 said:
> ...



No doubt, a little soft box on your flash head would be much better but a little bulky for walking around Disneyland. And of course the Stofen diffuser is not ideal but I'd rather have it than direct flash for a little fill-in flash.


----------



## ihendy (May 10, 2013)

I've got both of these flashes with 5d II and have visited Disney a lot.

The 270ex II is really light and portable. You can keep it on your camera all the time as it's super small and not too bulky for getting on and off all the rides. It's a great little fill flash, and would do an o.k. job with a 2.8 lens. The high speed synch has to be enabled through an in camera menu so that's a little bit fiddly. Also, it blast short bursts of light in stead of infra red to achieve focus in the dark. It's annoying. That feature can be disabled in camera but then you have no focus assit in the dark.

The 430ex II is probably the sweet spot between size and functionality. It has more bounce options, stronger power to overcome the noon day sun, easier access to control flash features like high speed synch. If you've got little girls and are planning to do a lot of portrait with the princess characters, then this is your flash. it also has a proper IR beam to help you achieve focus in the dark. 

If was going today I would probably bring te 270 ex II to Disney because I have lots of good Disney shots and Disney is more fun when you pack light. If it was my first time though, I'd bring the 430 II with a stophen so I did not miss any moments.

Lastly - if your not on the 5dc and shoot a lot of video - you may want to check out 320ex for the video light. I've not experience with this flash.


Hope this helps,

Ian.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 11, 2013)

ihendy said:


> I've got both of these flashes with 5d II and have visited Disney a lot.
> 
> The 270ex II is really light and portable. You can keep it on your camera all the time as it's super small and not too bulky for getting on and off all the rides. It's a great little fill flash, and would do an o.k. job with a 2.8 lens. The high speed synch has to be enabled through an in camera menu so that's a little bit fiddly. Also, it blast short bursts of light in stead of infra red to achieve focus in the dark. It's annoying. That feature can be disabled in camera but then you have no focus assit in the dark.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Thats where im stuck disney with 270 that is lighter and can stay on the camera longer or 430 that might help for bibbity and noon character greetings. Have a lot of great shots but this is my first full frame trip so don't want to regret it. If I get the 270 will probably grab the 40mm for a light day here and there. Also it will be the 4th of july so hot and not sure if too much gear will be too heavy. I am bringing a lowe pro 350aw but was going to try and find something smaller to alternate days.


----------

